
US intelligence chiefs don't trust Kaspersky. But why? - besogne
... because they are not dumb. [Kapersky&#x27;s EULA](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.kaspersky.com&#x2F;12915) forbids verifying his claims of trustworthiness: &quot;You shall not [...] decompile, or reverse-engineer the Software. You shall not otherwise reduce any part of the Software to human-readable form.&quot;. Therefore, you cannot check or otherwise verify his trustworthiness. Hence, Kapersky cannot be trusted by design. In that sense, the intelligence chiefs&#x27; [answers to Marco Rubio](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.grahamcluley.com&#x2F;us-intelligence-chiefs-dont-trust-kaspersky) in the Senate Committee were spot on: Don&#x27;t trust Kaspersky.
======
jotux
> Is it because - gulp - Kaspersky is Russian?

Having worked with government IT, I suspect that the answer isn't any more
complex than that.

